# Discount of Brittany Ferries scheme



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

On the website BF say that membership of their scheme gives discounts up to 30%!
What does this mean in practice? I'm particularly interested in the Spanish crossings.
Cheers
David


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

For Spain membership which costs £110p.a +one off joining fee of £100....30% off travel (not cabins) £7.90 p.p. breakfast allowance & 10% off meals over £15.
Meal allowances not on the Economie service.

That's what it says on the website, that's what you get.

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/club-voyage-travel-club/spain


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are members of the France one as that is the route that we use and that most guests to our gite use, our membership fee is an initial joining fee of £70 and an annual fee of £60, for that WE get up to (note that phrase) 30% of "normal" prices off the ferry price and cabins etc and 10% off meals on board IN EXCESS of £15 and a free breakfast if we have an overnight cabin (to he value of approx $7.95 each - but only for specified items.....)

There are terms and conditions as well including a limit of 6.5m length for vehicles or they are charged as freight.....

*Anyone* can also use our Club Voyage number *(******)* for which *THEY* get a 10% reduction in the cost of the ferry - we have it and give it to the users of our gite too, we get a very small reduction on our tickets for each time it is used - which in a year gives us a total of about £50 off extra.......

Club Voyage is expensive there is no doubt, yes you do get UP TO 30% off - but they can also give you only a 10% reduction "if the ferry is fully booked or likely to be....."

We reckon it JUST ABOUT breaks even for us (including the reduction we get for our number being used buy guests), we travel about 4 0 5 times per year - so that is the sort of usage that is needed, if we did less it would probably not break even and would cost us for the "service".......

BUT it is an allowable expense for the gite......

Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

You can get 10% disc as a friend of a Travel Club member. PM me if you want to use my code.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Wug, that is EXACTLY what I said and my membership number is there for anyone to use; (edited out)

BUT our reduction only works on the France routes, so if you are Spain members why not post yours too?

Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Hi Dave, when I posted your post wasn't there. The time of posts is identical. I didn't post my Spain code because people have had their membership suspended for doing so. It's in the Ferry/Tunnel forum.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ours has been freely available for several years as we run a gite, there has never been any such suggestion, but having checked the T&C you are correct, so thanks for that - number now being removed (if I can)

Sadly, though it was locked so i have reported it and asked for it to be edited....

If anyone else wishes to report it feel free....

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to Admin for removing the number from the first post - I have now asked for them to remove it from the second one too, so thanks in anticipation.......

Dave

and thanks for removing the second one too, who says Admin don't respond when needed - they certainly have to a polite request from me this evening.

Thank you.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

The France membership also gives 10% discount to a guest of the member on the Spain crossing.

I only have a France membership and tow a 5'er, at the moment I am only making one return crossing to St. Malo each year and even with the cost of membership still save about £90 plus the other benefits.

Motorhomes can book up to 9m length plus trailer, my outfit is 13m overall.

I have always received 30% discount but I only travel out of high season, I was not aware that it was not guaranteed on all regular sailings.

Edit: from travel club T&C's

"Any vehicle exceeding 6.5m in length which is not specifically constructed or adapted for the carriage of passengers will be charged as freight"

Don't think this applies to motorhomes, I have given my memb. no. to people with RV's and as far as I know it has worked.


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

I've heard about an 'associate member' scheme. Has anyone used this scheme?
Dai


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The associate member scheme is all part of the same scheme for Club Voyage, but slightly cheaper but it simply extends the same reductions to someone on the same number e.g. MrsW is the full, I am the associate so I can get the same reductions without her.

This page has the details about costs for the France or the Spain options;

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/club-voyage-travel-club/join

BF are very helpful, but as others (and me) have said, the annual costs of the Club Voyage are fairly high and you need to use the ferries in order to maximise or even break even.....

The initial joining cost for Spain is £210 and then £110 annually for full, and and extra £60 for the associate....

so i the first year that is £270 so if the average return fare is around £600, you can see how many trips would be needed to break even..... OK peak season trips are MUCH more expensive but many MH users try to avoid ferries in peak season.......

The scheme was originally called "Owners Abroad" and was closely linked to the BF scheme for advertising holiday homes and gites - for which they charge a fee and then allow the reduction to be offered by the Owner to people wishing to rent their property.

I am happy to try to answer any questions, but BF are the source of the guaranteed accuracy, I can only answer as I have found it....

Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Just did a quick calc on ferry to Spain going in Oct and return in Nov, gives a discount of £185 for a full member and £61 going as a guest for a 6m van and 2 adults. As Penguin says bigger discounts in high season and also for bigger vans.


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

We'd only want to travel once or maybe twice per year so full membership would be counter productive. Do you think it would hurt to ask if anyone would put me as an associate member if I paid the additional cost ? Don't want to seem to pushy or offend anyone!
Cheers
Dai


----------

